# Gone-zaga!



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bring on the Gators!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't get to see the game, but congrats to BYU.

On another note: Pro I think I owe you a quarter and a rootbeer!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to BYU.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

horsesma said:


> I didn't get to see the game, but congrats to BYU.
> 
> On another note: Pro I think I owe you a quarter and a rootbeer!


 8)

With all the work you're doing, we are more than squared up! Nice chatting with you, tree, and jahan today!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! My only pregame thought was that if Emery gets it together we have a chance of not getting blown out, well I sure like it when I am wrong and have was it 4 guys in double figures? If they play D like that on Thursday it is hard to rule them out of any game, not to mention the Jimbo shooting 58% from 3 land. Hold any team to <60 points and you are definitely in the game.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro it was nice seeing you also even if you wouldn't carry me around, I was getting tired, LOL. Congrats to BYU, my Aggies are out, my bracket is screwed so I am rooting for BYU to win the whole thing!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Pro it was nice seeing you also even if you wouldn't carry me around, I was getting tired, LOL. Congrats to BYU, my Aggies are out, my bracket is screwed so I am rooting for BYU to win the whole thing!


Who hacked Jahan's account? Some mod needs to look into this!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

The Cougars could have beaten any team in the country on Saturday. If they can keep shooting 50% from treyville they have a great shot at reaching the Final Four. Sure hope that wasn't just a fluke!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They only had 4 flukes all season!


----------

